# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Sochi Olympics- Are you going to watch?

## Heelsbythebridge

The last winter Olympics were held in my hometown and I had the time of my life- two of the very best weeks in the past five years for me  ::): 

This time it's on the other side of the world (12 hours from my time zone) so I'll be up at odd hours... If I can help it, I'll try to watch all the Canadian men's hockey games, some of the major Canadian women's games (i.e. not the 18-0 ones), and a few other select competitions.

I don't know what my city folk have planned, so I'll likely be watching from home for most of it... probably go out and watch during weekends. I also have tentative plans to be in Toronto (attempt #2) sometime in mid-February so from a hotel room as well, possibly..

What about you guys?

----------


## SmileyFace

I may watch a bit. Honestly, I am more so concerned about everyone's safety there due to the recent terrorist threats  ::(:  That's all I been hearing about as far as Sochi Olympics go.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've never paid much attention to either the summer or winter Olympics. Considering some of the stuff that has been happening over there recently hopefully nothing goes bad, though.

----------


## kc1895

I'll be watching for these Ugly Christmas sweaters... Brought to you by none other than Ralph Lauren, as always.

ap44661353656_custom-f7a2c092ee9f370da84d352f07b4a90e81a9cef1-s6-c30.jpg

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

O.o Is that really official apparel?

----------


## SmileyFace

Holy crap lmao omg

----------


## kc1895

Unfortunately.  For both men and women.  Some women aren't going to like... those shoes?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

That sweater is hideous.  :XD:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Well... it's a fashion statement at least. Team Canada's apparel, courtesy of HBC, is very uninspired in comparison. I don't like the lettering in the second one.

alexandre_bilodeau_shot_02_052-2-copy.jpg

Canadian-Olympic-Collection-Sochi-2014-Knit-Canada-Beaver-Sweater-125.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

I'll watch the Olympics, but I'll shield my eyes from the sweaters.

----------


## Otherside

I probably will watch some of it. No idea what time it's on but I don't think it'll be as bad for me here. As for apparel...Team Britain seems to be pretty boring in comparison to Team Americas...

Team-GB-Winter-Olympic-ki-008.jpg

----------


## Sagan

No interest really

----------


## Otherside

> No interest really



*Gasp* WITCHHUNT!!!

(Sorry Sagan, I couldn't resist it)

----------


## Sagan

Mexico

----------


## SmileyFace

> Mexico



LMAO this is great...

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I'd like to, but don't have a tv or cable so that's not going to work out.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I personally love the Norway curling team's! Hot guys too.

----------


## Yossarian

No, I don't like any of the winter events.

----------


## Ironman

I need to watch more.  
Figure skating is always interesting.  We don't have an Evan Lysacek this time.  I am surprised that Evgeny Plushenko is still skating!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My favourite girls! 

dufour_lapointe_sisters640.jpg

dufour-lapointe-sochi-20140209.jpg

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I've watched snippets online. Not overly interested but some of it is neat to watch.

----------


## Chloe

The main one I'll watch is skiing, downhill is my favourite though, getting myself for when I go in march. If there's any sport I'd love to try it would be that love carving and going fast xD

----------


## Member11

I just finished watching Canada kick the USA's asses in ice hockey. That must hurt. :Tongue:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I just finished watching Canada kick the USA's asses in* ice hockey*. That must hurt.



I assume you're not Canadian?  :Razz:  

It was a great game, but still just the prelims.. The US had been kicking Team Canada's butt in their tourneys leading up to Sochi, but I feel like our girls just always manage to kick it up a notch during the Olympics. I love the rivalry though, the gold medal game is going to be a doozy  ::):

----------


## kc1895

Surprisingly, I've been watching a lot of Olympics!  I mostly enjoyed the snowboarding/skiing slopes because the tricks are amazing!  Also, so many crashes and painful sights, it leaves me hanging on the edge of my seat.  I'm always wondering, are they gonna end up crashing or making the most epic performance to win a medal?  I was also really amazed by Japanese ice skater Hanyu, who just broke the all-time record of over 100 points in his performance to win gold.  Quite a spectacle!  I will be watching more, I mean its not all the time where you see the most amazing athletes in the WORLD on one course!

----------


## WintersTale

No, I'm purposely not watching, because of the gross human rights violations. I feel strongly about that.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Out of the US, Russia, and Switzerland, I am most afraid of Switzerland.

I really don't have a good feeling about the game on Wednesday.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Okay Latvia won against Switzerland to the surprise of absolutely everyone and I totally freaked... In a good way. WOW!! They put up a hell of a fight against Canada too. 

Really happy for Latvian hockey. They've come a long way!

Also so, so disappointed in the Russian hockey team. WTF guys? On your own home turf? I wanted so badly for an epic Canada-Russia final. Even if Canada can beat the US again- who are firing on all cylinders compared to us- our final opponent would be freaking Finland or Sweden.

No offense Finland or Sweden, I love you both. But there's just no hate or rivalry between us... it wouldn't really be a match I'd be overly looking forward to -.-

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The US/Canada women's hockey gold medal game was absolutely *absurd*. Holy fuck. 

You know it's good when even my brother freaks out about what a game it was, then asks me for the name of our golden goal scorer. (He's one of those men who almost used to look down their noses at women's hockey).

----------


## Member11

> The US/Canada women's hockey gold medal game was absolutely *absurd*. Holy fuck.



Yeah, it was so awesome, went right down to a sudden death too. Good stuff  :Clapping:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Yeah, it was so awesome, went right down to a sudden death too. Good stuff



Not just that, but tying it up with 4 minutes left in regulation, and that ridiculous moment when the linesman nearly gave the US the empty-netter (THAT POST OMG). This game is going right up there as one of the most exciting games I've ever seen for either gender.

----------


## Member11

> Not just that, but tying it up with 4 minutes left in regulation, and that ridiculous moment when the linesman nearly gave the US the empty-netter (THAT POST OMG). This game is going right up there as one of the most exciting games I've ever seen for either gender.



But the men's games for me was a bit annoying, I mean what is with the spitting? Seriously. o_O

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> But the men's games for me was a bit annoying, I mean what is with the spitting? Seriously. o_O



Spitting? 

The general consensus is that Team Canada (men's) is one of the most dominant teams we have ever fielded. But this tournament was kind of a snore. 2010 was better  ::):  

I'm still fangirling over the women- I still need to order a jersey and can't decide whose name I should get, Wickenheiser, Poulin, or Szabados!

----------

